# Mouse food question



## Loopy_rats (Sep 17, 2015)

So, I have been thinking lately that I would like to own some mice in the future but I was looking online and I can't seem to find a good food. At the moment I feed my ratties lab blocks but I heard that mice get board with these so I wanted to get a grain/seed mix. I live in NZ though so I have limited supplies. This is the only pet shop in my area: http://www.animates.co.nz/?gclid=CPaw4Lei6coCFQwnvQod1FQCrQ Any food you would recommend for mice I would love to know about! thanks.


----------

